# FAS coordinator is a magician....



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

She can make 36 cubic yds disappear in a single sentence :blink:

We are looking at 156 cyd of debris.
interior debris-35 cyd
exterior debris-34 cyd
Railing from rear deck-8 cyd
81 cement blocks/35 bricks-30 cyd
Weights-1 cyd
Outbuilding #1- 12x16 contains 14 cyd debris
Outbuilding #2- 16x20 contains 34 cyd debris

Precount: 120 cyds: includes everything

We would have to turn it down at 120 cyd approved anyway.
I went photo by photo again and there is 34 inside house, 27 in cement blocks, 2 in bricks, 6 in deck railing that has fallen off, 14 in one building, 34 in the other.
That is 117. 
All the miscellaneous in yard is going to add way more than 3 cyd.

I’m sorry, I don’t completely understand.

120 CYD is only about 20 CYD off from your could of 150. (huh?? new math??)

You would be getting an additional 1,620 on top of the 375. 

120 cyd is 36 cyd off from my count of 156 which I am certain of.
That’s 648.00.
We would be getting an additional 1620, when we should be getting an additional 2268.00.
Accepting the job means I remove and pay labor and dump rates for the full 156 cubic yards, but only get paid for 120.00.
If we remove 156 cubic yards, we get paid for 156 cubic yards. 

Please upload additional photos so we can get a 2nd count and see if we could get any closer to your number.

I have gone through photos…As stated earlier 117 inside house and buildings without counting yard. 
Going through yard photos, there is easily 40 in the yard.
I am being conservative when counting. I see no way someone looked at the same photos I did and came up with 120 cyd total. 
I will get photos again tomorrow, but not sure how that helps.
If anything I am low on the 156 and cannot do it for less.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ick a "national" if FAS can be called that is only paying $13 a cubic yard? Atleast i dont see the "negotiated 25% discount" for client.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Barefoot - hold to your numbers. No sense in doing a work order that results in a loss. What could be even worse if they talk you into 120 CYD and 60 days later the invoice gets adjusted down even further because "photos don't justify". Screwing with yardages is in the top 3 biggest pet peeves i have with this biz........


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Barefoot - hold to your numbers. No sense in doing a work order that results in a loss. What could be even worse if they talk you into 120 CYD and 60 days later the invoice gets adjusted down even further because "photos don't justify". Screwing with yardages is in the top 3 biggest pet peeves i have with this biz........


 
Doesn`t really matter, they will QC ajust after the fact!:mellow:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Doesn`t really matter, they will QC ajust after the fact!:mellow:


It may if they won't budge off the 120 CYD. Then just walk away and tell them to reassign because you're not completing work that isn't your bid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My god man, 2k for 160 cyds?


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

i pay around $400 for a 40cyrd roll off, so at 156 yards you may have $1600 just in dumpsters?? and i never count large amounts of block or stone as debris i bid those seperate due to weight.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

We also bid blocks as 3 blocks=1 cyd.
There is also the hazard fees which, for once, they aren't even arguing.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

My dump fees are 36.00 per load (18 cube trailer)
160 cyd =320.00


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Luckily I found a place that only charges $30.00 per ton and I only gotta drive about 30 minutes from shop!!


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

What we have done in the past with a National ->
Measure your trailers dimensions. Get a photo showing the measuring tape extended and the dimensions. Get a photo of each trailer load of debris. You can look up an online calculator to change Cubic Feet to Cubic Yards. 

This will show exactly how much debris was removed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, just for the sake of the discussion, if they do come back later and say, "Hey, you know what, I did miscount. I thought I saw 120 cyds, but now I see it is 160." Either they are idiots or they are crooks; either one has no business negotiating your money. But then there is your rate; understand your dump fees are very small in comparison to a lot of us, but you crunched the numbers, wages, etc and they work for you?


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

No they would not work for me I wont remove debris for less than 30.00 a cyd I dont see how anybody can do it for less than that


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

those are some pretty cheap dumping pricing! but still 9 trips to the dump. as far as blocks goes, you really can't bid them as cubic yards. theres 60 cinder blocks (16x8x6) in a cubic yard by volume. i'd put it as a seperate line item. this may be where they are seeing the discrepancy?


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Another consideration, bidding debris as well as removing debris will result in different cyrd amounts. I can usually fit 45-50 cyrds debris into a 40yrd dumpster by breaking everything down, fitting it tight and so forth. i'm sure everyone is familiar with this method.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SIR said:


> No they would not work for me I wont remove debris for less than 30.00 a cyd I dont see how anybody can do it for less than that


Ok, so then based on 120-160 yards, your talking $3600-$4800 minimum. Been thru the same baloney. But once the numbers got stupid like that, I already knew in my mind I wasn't touching the job. That is where it was no longer personal to me. I didn't fret that I was leaving a $2000 job and someone else would take it from me. I wasn't insulted. I enjoyed sitting on my bid and letting them know, I was perfectly fine with them assigning it to another contractor. Some woman/guy who worked 6 months ago as a down and out realtor and was hired and trained by the National was not going to tell me what I already knew from experience. If you have the skillset and believe in yourself, you can move away from bottom feeders like that and work for what you are worth.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

at 156 cyds...you should be in the $3000 range......


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> at 156 cyds...you should be in the $3000 range......


 
Should Be!!!

But National are getting FNG`s to do for cheap! Seen another contracor cleaning out a property I bid on! Two S10 trucks and a 12` Dump trailer! they were there two days ,would have took my crew a day to complete! Hoping DOT gets them when they leave pulling a loaded dump trail with a S10! Just got to laught!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Alright, it's too early in the morning for me to be on the bottle. How is the heck should anyone be removing almost 160 cyds of debris for 3k?


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

OK......I thought youll might get a laugh out of this one. I got a work order last week to replace a rear pre hung exterior door on a home. I get there and someone has already done they installed a interior closet door on rear exterior and had to use 2x4 for shims to get the door to fit. From the inside of the home you could see 2 inches of daylight all the way around. This is the tipe of crap that drives me crazy.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You get what you pay for....... SMH :whistling2:


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

They probably got paid for my bid which was a flat 1100.00 for the rear door. I called the bank and they said just rebid it. This industry is just getting way out of control. Im pretty sure in the next couple years realtors will be in control of everything as the banks are pouring more and more money in these homes for schotty work.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

$1,100 to hang a door? I'll take that ALL DAY and ANY DAY!




SIR said:


> OK......I thought youll might get a laugh out of this one. I got a work order last week to replace a rear pre hung exterior door on a home. I get there and someone has already done they installed a interior closet door on rear exterior and had to use 2x4 for shims to get the door to fit. From the inside of the home you could see 2 inches of daylight all the way around. This is the tipe of crap that drives me crazy.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah it was 1100.00 for the door and 750.00 to paint the exterior of the window frames. The same contractor that did that just spray painted the window frames


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

done keep wasting time,just say no unless they agree to your pricing and get it in writing fas keeps getting cheaper and cheaper


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> done keep wasting time,just say no unless they agree to your pricing and get it in writing fas keeps getting cheaper and cheaper


 
TRUE THAT They dont care about having the work done professionally in states that REQUIRE it to be donr professionally. Unless it is a new client then dont sweat it. New clients for them seem to have bid approvals at "NORMAL" pricing to make the client happy. Then once the contract is set in stone and they are off the "Probation" it goes back to the CHEAP Azz law breaking pricing. DON'T be thrown under the bus by their cheap pricing. BId it to satisfy your obligation to put up a bid and tehn that is that. If they want some hack to put in an exterior door then so be it. It WILL get called out on an inspection for sale and have to be reoplaced so they can pay for it now or later. TAke a picture of the tag sticker on the top or hinge side of the door showing it is an interior door.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks I did that and put a new bid in hopefully ill get it but who knows they probably send another idiot out there to mess it up even worse


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> at 156 cyds...you should be in the $3000 range......


 Here in CT that is $6630.00

we do not touch anything under 42.50 a cube which is the lowest I will go when they are charging full HUD which is 50 a CYD.:yawn:


----------

